# What is hemp?



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a recipe for a nutritional smoothie and one of the ingredients is listed as "hemp". I searched for it and only came up with vegetables.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have a recipe for a nutritional smoothie and one of the ingredients is listed as "hemp". I searched for it and only came up with vegetables.


Hemp is in the family of marijuana. Hemp, unlike marijuana, has much less THC.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 13, 2021)

Hemp has a lot of uses. 
Ford's *1941 bioplastic Model T* was made of hemp, flax, wheat, and spruce pulp, which made the car lighter than fiberglass and ten times tougher than steel, wrote the New York Times on February 2, 1941. The car ran on ethanol made from hemp or other agricultural waste.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 13, 2021)

Hemp is a weed that has lots of fiber in it. Back in the days they made rope and clothing out of it. I would not add it to the drink for the fear I might become constipated.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 14, 2021)

Due to injury I walk with a hemp.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 14, 2021)

Could the recipe be calling for hemp seeds?  This description is from Bob's Red Mill: 

Hemp seed hearts provide 10 grams of high quality plant protein per serving, including all the essential amino acids. They have a pleasant, nutty flavor and creamy texture. One serving contains 2090 mg of Omega-3 and 6800 mg of Omega-6 fatty acids.

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 3 Tbsp. (28 g)
Servings per Container: 8


Amount Per Serving% Daily Value*Calories*160Total Fat12 g15%   Saturated Fat1 g5%   Trans Fat0 g   Polyunsaturated Fat9 g   Monounsaturated Fat1.5 g*Cholesterol*0 mg0%*Sodium*0 mg0%*Total Carbohydrate*3 g1%   Dietary Fiber3 g11%   Total Sugars1 g     Includes 0g Added Sugars00%*Protein*10 gVitamin D0 mcg0%Calcium12 mg0%Iron4 mg20%Potassium297 mg6%
Other Ingredients: Hulled hemp seeds.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 14, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> Hemp is a weed that has lots of fiber in it. Back in the days they made rope and clothing out of it. I would not add it to the drink for the fear I might become constipated.


That was my first thought as well.  Growing up in the late 30's - 40's, the connection was with rope.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 14, 2021)

hemp is patriotic


----------

